# shared library



## henaut (Jun 30, 2014)

*H*ello,

I have to compile/install freetype-2.1.10 in a particular directory. While with any previous FreeBSD versions (5 until 9.2) a libfreetype.so was created, I cannot get it with FreeBSD 10. I have a similar problem with other packages like libart_lgpl-2.3.21. In this last case I discovered that libtool:build_libtool_libs  was set to no instead of yes. I need a fix since I cannot build the PHP modules based on these libraries.

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2014)

Update your ports tree; print/freetype2 is currently at 2.5.3.

```
root@molly:~ # ll /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      21 Jun  9 13:38 /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so@ -> libfreetype.so.6.11.2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      21 Jun  9 13:38 /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6@ -> libfreetype.so.6.11.2
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  611168 Jun  9 13:38 /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.11.2*
root@molly:~ # pkg which /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.11.2
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.11.2 was installed by package freetype2-2.5.3_2
```


----------



## henaut (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok,

What can I do, if I need version 2.1.10? I cannot always use the latest version. It is a complex PHP version with rrdtool and some specific SSL stuff.

Regards,

michel


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2014)

henaut said:
			
		

> What can I do, if I need version 2.1.10? I cannot always use the latest version. It is a complex PHP version with rrdtool and some specific SSL stuff.


Then your website probably has security holes big enough to drive a truck through.

http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/1a0de610-a ... 5249c.html


----------



## henaut (Jun 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Then your website probably has security holes big enough to drive a truck through


*S*orry I cannot accept  such comment. If you like, I'll invite you to Zurich to try to hack my internal web site. I support several platforms (several Linux - Ubuntu Redhat, Suse, Solaris, Opensolaris, Smartos, AIX, FreeBSD since version 5, without counting Windows since Windows 2003 and XP), and all these problems are coming since the move from gcc to clang. You are may be a  Senior UNIX Engineer  but I am managing a quite complex software far away from just `cd /usr/ports/..`, `make`, `make install`. In the meantime I discovered some problems in ZFS.

Please avoid such comments in the future. I want just to do my job, which is not so easy when I have to handle more than 55 different platforms. By the way this piece of software is handling  about 1200 machines, with events every fifteen seconds.

*R*egards


----------



## kpa (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry dude, you may be just trying to do your job but you're much on your own here. The FreeBSD ports is the only supported way to install third party software on FreeBSD and the first assumption is always that you're using the latest and greatest ports tree. Anything else and you have to hack it together using your own ingenuity (and reinvent the 100 or so wheels in the process).


----------



## henaut (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi @kpa,

I know that I am alone for such a piece of software. I was just asking for a little help. I have written more than 400,000 lines of *P*erl, C, *PHP*, *J*ava*S*cript and *B*ourne shell, plus all possible versions of *P*erl 5 to do the job, which is more than just  100 wheels.

Anyhow thanks for your comments.

michel


----------



## kpa (Jul 1, 2014)

Take a look at the porter's handbook, it should give you some ideas how to adapt old software to existing ports infrastructure. It's not going to be easy but might be doable if you use the newer port of the same software as the starting point.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## henaut (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi @kpa,

I will do it. But I don't have so much time. The whole stuff is working under FreeBSD 9.2. So I will do it under FreeBSD 9.2 and I will spend more time to port it all to FreeBSD 10.

Thanks for  your help.

michel


----------

